# Loại bỏ mụn ẩn không khó, chỉ cần nhớ 3 bí quyết sau đây



## mai lan (15/10/18)

Mụn ẩn nếu không được điều trị và loại bỏ sớm, sẽ dễ tái phát liên tục và gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến diện mạo của bạn.

Nguyên nhân hình thành mụn ẩn hầu hết là do vệ sinh da không sạch, dẫn đến tình trạng lỗ chân lông bị bí tắc, sinh ra mụn ẩn.

*Mụn ẩn là gì?*
- Mụn ẩn là mụn nằm ẩn sâu dưới bề mặt da, không trồi ra ngoài được, bạn cũng không thể nhìn thấy mụn ẩn khi nhìn vào da nhưng khi dùng tay sờ lên da sẽ có cảm giác sần sùi, hơi sưng, và thường mụn ẩn thường tập trung riêng lẻ hoặc theo cụm, nếu không được điều trị tận gốc thì vùng da có mụn ẩn ngày càng lan ra, sẽ tái phát sưng tấy liên tục không hết.

Để giải quyết vấn đề này, chị em có thể làm theo các cách sau.

_

_
_Mụn ẩn không được điều trị sớm sẽ liên tục tái phát, gây ảnh hưởng đến làn da, dung mạo chị em phụ nữ_​
*1. Xông hơi bằng sả chanh*
Xông hơi là cách loại bỏ độc tố, thanh lọc làn da đơn giản mà bạn có thể thực hiện tại nhà. Việc xông hơi bằng chanh sả sẽ giúp các lỗ chân lông thông thoáng, việc điều trị mụn, lấy còi mụn sẽ dễ dàng hơn. 

*Cách làm*
- 4 cây sả
- 1 quả chanh

*Thực hiện:*
Sau khi rửa sạch nguyên liệu, bạn đập dập sả cho thật mỏng, chanh cắt lát sau đó cho vào nồi nước. Bạn có thể cho thêm vài lá bạc hà và tía tô để thơm hơn, giúp thư giãn tinh thần.
Đun cho đến khi nước sôi, nghe mùi thơm của chanh, sả bốc lên thì bạn tắt bếp.




_Sả giúp diệt khuẩn và làm sạch da_​
*Cách xông hơi:*
Đặt nồi nước xông trước mặt, cúi đầu xuống và trùm khăn kín đầu, sao cho hơi nước nóng bốc lên phả vào làn da mặt. Đừng áp sát mặt vào nồi quá vì có thể gây phỏng, chỉ nên chọn khoảng cách vừa đủ để hơi nước chạm lên da.

Ngồi yên xông trong khoảng 15 phút, sau đó để mặt nguội rồi rửa mặt bằng nước sạch. Sau khi xông chanh sả xong, bạn có thể thấy da mướt hơn và sáng hơn hẳn, nếu bạn nào bị mụn ẩn gần trồi lên da, lúc này loại bỏ cồi mụn rất dễ dàng.




_Đừng áp mặt sát nồi xông hơi vì có thể gây phỏng da_

_

_
_Thường xuyên xông hơi sẽ giúp đào thải độc tố, da mịn màng và khỏe mạnh_​
*2. Mặt nạ chanh và mật ong*
Với mặt nạ chanh và mật ong, lớp tế bào da chết sẽ bị loại bỏ, kích mụn ẩn trồi lên bề mặt da, và việc lấy nhân mụn sẽ trở nên đơn giản hơn. Thông thường bạn nên đắp mặt nạ chanh mật ong sau khi đã xông hơi.

*Cách làm:*
-  2 thìa mật ong
- 1 thìa nước cốt chanh




_Acid trong chanh giúp loại bỏ tế bào da chết_​
Mua chanh về vắt lấy nước cốt, cho thêm mật ong vào rồi khuấy đều, dùng bông gòn hoặc bông tẩy trang thấm hỗn hợp rồi thoa lên bề mặt da. Để yên 15 phút rồi rửa mặt thật sạch. Cách này thực hiện 1-2 lần/ tuần giúp da sáng mịn, loại bỏ mụn ẩn nhanh chóng.

*3. Trị mụn ẩn bằng AHA/BHA*
Trong các cách điều trị mụn ẩn hiện nay, việc điều trị bằng AHA-BHA được xem là cách phổ biến và mang lại hiệu quả cao, sử dụng mỹ phẩm có thành phần AHA-BHA. 




​Trong giai đoạn sử dụng AHA, BHA, mụn ẩn sẽ được đẩy lên bề mặt da rất nhiều, bởi các acid sẽ thấm sâu vào lỗ chân lông, loại bỏ tế bào chết, làm mềm các nhân mụn ẩn, đẩy chúng lên bề mặt da.

*Sự khác nhau giữa AHA - BHA:*
AHA tan trong nước còn BHA thì tan trong dầu, thông thường những người da dầu mụn, rối loạn hắc sắc tố sẽ chọn sử dụng BHA và da mụn ít, khô, có dấu hiệu lão hóa, không được sáng mịn sẽ chọn thành phần AHA để trị mụn. Nếu như BHA có khả năng thấm sâu vào lỗ chân lông, loại bỏ mụn ẩn mụn nội tiết, thì AHA giúp tái tạo bề mặt da, trị hiệu quả mụn đầu đen, mụn thâm và giúp da sáng mịn.

_

_
_Khi trị mụn ẩn, bạn cũng có thể kết hợp 2 sản phẩm có BHA, AHA với nhau để mụn mau được trị dứt điểm từ bên trong lẫn bên ngoài._​
Ngoài ra bạn hãy nhớ luôn giữ da thật sạch, hạn chế nặn mụn bằng tay, chỉ có giữ da vệ sinh thì mới ngăn ngừa được mụn ẩn lâu dài.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

